# Balintawak & Panantukan Boot Camp w/ Datu Hartman



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 16, 2015)

Unique training opportunity in Dallas-Fort Worth TX

Datu Tim Hartman will teach a six-hour boot camp featuring techniques from Balintawak and Panantukan (Filipino boxing).

It's not often the Arnis community in DFW gets to see Datu Tim or gets exposure to these topics, so you can't miss this one!

When:
November 21, 2015
Time:
Noon - 6:00pm
Cost:
$79 by Nov 13th
$99 after Nov 13th


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 20, 2015)

Typo. Updated information.

When:
November 21, 2015
Time:
*1:00 - 6:00pm*
Cost:
$79 by Nov 13th
$99 after Nov 13th


----------

